# Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?



## Perca3.0 (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich selbst zuletzt kaum zu den Verbandsthemen schreibe, lese ich doch immer wieder gern in die verschiedenen Threads zu diesem Thema.
Generell find ichs super, dass sich so viele an diesen Diskussionen beteiligen. Und auch das Engagement von Thomas, vor allem im Hinblick auf das Zusammentragen von Infos ist echt ein großes Lob wert.
Um hier nicht gleich angegangen zu werden. Die derzeitigen Verbände taugen nichts und müssen weg! Das stelle ich einfach mal vorweg.

Beim Lesen der Threads stellt sich mir jedoch immer die gleiche Frage:

Wer soll denn unsere (mit uns mein ich Angler, Fischer, einfach die die gern angeln, aus welchem Grund auch immer) Interessen vertreten? Was wäre vorstellbar? Was wäre wirklich ne realistische Option? Gibt es da irgend eine Organisation, Gruppe oder ähnliches? Wenns noch nix derartiges gibt, was müsste geschaffen werden und von wem?

Selbst wenn wir alle aus den Verbänden austreten würden, würde sich doch irgendwann immer die Frage stellen wer unsere Interessen vertreten soll.

(Unabhängig davon was man was man z.B. vom Bauernverband, der National Rifle Association oder den von uns so geliebten Petragesellen halten mag. Ich glaube, dass weder ein einzelner Bauer, noch ein einzelner "Waffenliebhaber" oder ein einzelner Tierschutzextremist in der Öffentlichkeit und in der Politik wahrgenommen werden würde wenn er allein für seine Interesssen kämpfen würde.)


Über eine konstruktive Antwort auf dies Frage wäre ich echt dankbar.

Petri!


----------



## mlkzander (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

gründet doch selber einen verband..........


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Moin 
Perca3.0

Das hat alles nur noch mit € zu tun.
Lauf durch den Wald und guckt euch das Gewölle an vom Mäusebussart und geht Angeln an einem See.
So war das mal!
Und Heute?   bezahlen





|wavey:


----------



## Stralsund (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Um hier nicht gleich angegangen zu werden. Die derzeitigen Verbände taugen nichts und müssen weg! Das stelle ich einfach mal vorweg.


Wer hat dich zum Sprachrohr von millionen deutschen Anglern auserkoren? Nur weil 50 User sich gegenseitig in einen Kontra-"Verband"rausch steigern ...
Den Großteil des Anglerboards interessiert das Verbands-Geplänkel hier nicht.
Den Großteil der deutschen Angler noch viel weniger.

Was für Verbände überhaupt? Kreisverbände? Landesverbände? Bundesverbände? ... die müssen *alle* weg, weil du das "einfach mal vorweg stellst"?
Was bildest du dir eigentlich ein, die ehrenamtliche Arbeit vieler tausender Verbandsfunktionäre so zu diffamieren?
Es wird da sicherlich, wie *überall* woanders auch, schwarze Schafe geben! Deshalb alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, finde ich anmaßend.

So ein paar Zeilen im Board sind schnell getippt. "Scheiß Verbände" "Alles Verbrecher" "Ich würde alles viel besser machen" ... aber in der Praxis dann nicht mal den Arsch hochbringen für ein paar Gewässerstunden am Vereinsgewässer.



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn* wir *alle aus den Verbänden austreten würden, würde sich doch irgendwann immer die Frage stellen wer unsere Interessen vertreten soll.


Wer *wir*? Du und die Ewignörgelnden? Dann tretet doch aus, insofern ihr überhaupt über einen Verein indirekt im Verband organisiert seid. Gründet den "Verband ewignörgelnder Anglerboard User". Gewässer braucht ihr keine, da ihr eh nur im Board nörgelt und keine Zeit zum Angeln habt. Viel Erfolg!

Was erhoffst du dir von diesem Thread? Gibt 100 Threads, wo das alles schon hundertmal durchgekaut wurde.

Und grenze dein "*wir*" mal ein. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass "*wir*" alle das Genöle zum Thema "Verbänden" unterstützen. Das Thema ist meiner Meinung nach schon längst ausgelutscht. Ein paar Threads um darüber zu diskutieren - warum nicht, in einem freien Land sollte jeder seine Meinung äußern dürfen. Aber jeden Tag neues Gespamme über Verbände & Co seit Jahren - nervt nur noch.


----------



## Matthias_R (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin
> Perca3.0
> 
> Das hat alles nur noch mit € zu tun.
> ...



So war das nie. Man brauchte immer wenigstens die Erlaubnis des Gewässereigners bzw Fischereipächters. Und wenn man die nicht hatte, hat man schwarz geangelt, weil man wusste, wann der "Berechtigte" seine Runde drehte.
Wenn man es legal haben wollte, mußre man schon immer was abdrücken. es lag also nahe, das sich Angler zu Vereinen zusammenschlossen, und eigene Fischereirechte hatte, oder welche pachteten. Und dann haben sich die Vereine zu Verbänden zusammengeschlossen, in denen sie sich untereinander das Angeln gestatteten. Deswegen hast Du, wenn du Mitglied in einem brandenburgischen oder mecklenburgischen Verein bist, plötzlich sehr viele Gewässer zu Nutzung. Und für geringe Aufpreise gibt es noch Anhalt Sachsen und Thüringen dazu. Und die Gewerblichen Fischer verkaufen den vereinen bzw Verbänden ihre Angelkarten auch mit sattem Rabatt.
Das sind die absoluten Positiv- Punkte. 
Das mit der Lobby-Arbeit in der politischen Arena klappt ja nu gerade nich so dolle...


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Grüße nach Stralsund #6


----------



## Bruno 01 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Wer hat dich zum Sprachrohr von millionen deutschen Anglern auserkoren? Nur weil 50 User sich gegenseitig in einen Kontra-"Verband"rausch steigern ...
> Den Großteil des Anglerboards interessiert das Verbands-Geplänkel hier nicht.
> Den Großteil der deutschen Angler noch viel weniger.
> 
> ...




Auch wenn man nur ließt und nichts schreibt,bedeutet das nicht das kein Intresse besteht :m


----------



## Salmo01 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Der nächste Gruß nach Strah:mlsund


----------



## Stralsund (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man nur ließt und nichts schreibt,bedeutet das nicht das kein Intresse besteht :m


Du solltest weniger im eher legasthenisch-dominierten AB lesen, sondern lieber mal ein gutes Buch. 

Übrigens:
Auch wenn man liest und nichts schreibt, bedeutet dies noch lange keine Zustimmung.


----------



## XXXX (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Auch von mir einen Gruss nach Stralsund! Danke für die klaren Worte.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Und wenn man dann nicht weiter weiß, dann gründen wir 'nen Arbeitskreis.


----------



## Bruno 01 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Du solltest weniger im eher legasthenisch-dominierten AB lesen, sondern lieber mal ein gutes Buch.
> 
> Übrigens:
> Auch wenn man liest und nichts schreibt, bedeutet dies noch lange keine Zustimmung.




Vielen Dank für die Rechtschreibhilfe #6
Zitat:legasthenisch-dominierten AB (ist schon sehr frech)


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Wer hat dich zum Sprachrohr von millionen deutschen Anglern auserkoren?
> 
> Vermutlich derjenige, der Dich zum Sprachrohr des Großteils des Anglerboards und der deutschen Angler gemacht hat.:m
> 
> ...



Trotzdem auch´n Gruß nach Stralsund, warum auch immer.


----------



## Stralsund (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rechtschreibhilfe #6
> Zitat:legasthenisch-dominierten AB (ist schon sehr frech)


Bitte :q.

Das ist kein spezifisches AB-Problem, sondern eher ein allgemeines, das  die meisten Internetmedien betrifft. Man schaue sich nur Kommentare bei  Facebook, Youtube etc. an. Dagegen bist du noch ein  Literaturnobelpreis-Kandidat.

Schöne Grüße zurück aus der schönen Hansestadt Stralsund #h



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vermutlich derjenige, der Dich zum Sprachrohr des Großteils des Anglerboards und der deutschen Angler gemacht hat.:m


Das habe ich mir nicht angemaßt.


----------



## crisis (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Wow, hier geht's ja richtig ab!

 Auch wenn mir persönlich die derzeitige Situation beim DAFV nicht gefällt, ohne Dachverband wird es in Deutschland schwer. Es gibt viele Verbände, Vereine und Einzelpersonen, die wenig Verständnis für die Angelei haben und uns soweit es geht einschränken möchten. Bundesweit PETA, NABU, BUND, hier in Hessen HLUG, HGON, um nur einige zu nennen. Weil, sehr oft aus purer Unwissenheit und Ideologie, dem Angler unterstellt wird, dass sein Tun negative Auswirkung auf Biber, Kormoran, Amphibien usw. hat, muss dieser gefälligst massiv behindert werden.

 Und dagegen hat der Einzelne von uns wenig Chancen, zumal wir dem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher ziemlich wurscht sind. Bleibt also nur uns zu organisieren und gemeinsam für unsere Rechte einzustehen. Wie genau das am besten geht scheint irgendwie keiner so richtig zu wissen, wohl auch nicht die heute dazu Auserkorenen. Man muss Ihnen aber zugute halten, dass sie ehrenamtlich tätig sind. Und würden sie das nicht tun, würde das den einzelnen Angler noch viel mehr als heute schon kosten. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, er hat sich bereit erklärt, für ein gemeinschaftliches Vorgehen auch etwas beizutragen.

 Bitte entschuldigt eventuell Typos, lange Texte sind mit der Eingabemaske etwas schwierig zu überblicken.


----------



## Stipperolli (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Auch von mir viele Grüße an Stralsund.
Da ich jetzt beide Altverbände kenne kann ich schon verstehen das bei den Aussagen die der neue Bundesverband macht der ein oder andere Angler sich fragt ob so ein Dachverband sinn macht. Der alte DAV war für seine Angler da und hat sich auch bzw. als Landesverband setzt sich auch für die Belange der Angler ein. Der VDSF hat uns Anglern schon immer Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen und war mehr der selbstdarstellungs Verband. Leider hat der DAFV diese Mentlität übernommen. Ich bin mit meinem neuen Landesverband sehr zufrieden. Den Bundesverband kann man echt in der Pfeife rauchen. Der neu gegründete Verband für die Süßwasser Angler hat moch zu liefern, wie ich Steffen kenne wird er das auch ( bitte strafe mich nicht Lügen Steffen). Dieser Bundesverband gehört komplett erneuert und ein Geschäftsführer der angelfeindliche  Aussagen trifft gehört fristlos entlassen.


----------



## kemo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

kein gruß nach stralsund dafür nach bremen!
wäre die welt halbwegs normal bräuchte niemand ein sprachrohr....


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Um hier nicht gleich angegangen zu werden. Die derzeitigen Verbände taugen nichts und müssen weg! Das stelle ich einfach mal vorweg.


Wenn ich mir ansehe, zu welchen Bedingungen hier in Brandenburg ,,Angeln'' möglich ist... hoffe ich, das dieser Landesverband noch lange dieselbe gute Arbeit macht!

Und dann gleich mal ein Dankeschön an die vielen ,,Ehrenamtler'' welche dies alles ermöglichen.

PS: einen schönen Gruß an die Hansestadt Stralsund.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Hai Ingo#h
da prasselt viel auf Dich ein.
Die neuen Bundesländer sind nu mal so.
Wir müssen wens hochkommt 10€ bez. fürs Angeln,andere müssen da ne 0 dranhängen.




|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hai Ingo#h
> da prasselt viel auf Dich ein.
> Die neuen Bundesländer sind nu mal so.
> Wir müssen wens hochkommt 10€ bez. fürs Angeln,andere müssen da ne 0 dranhängen.
> ...


 Nobbi, lese ich da Neid#h:m

 Ich hab nur Achtung vor den vielen Vereinsvorständen, die ihre ehrenamtlich Tätigkeit machen ( damit meine ich definitiv nicht den Bund, weil den Mist hammer von Euch geerbt, in Kurzform)
 Und deshalb Grüße nach Stalsund
 Gruß A.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Nein 996
kein Neid.#h


 wir hier können ja noch Angeln von Aal bis Zander(Abba-Zappa) ohne viel zu bez.

Leider was ich immer lesen muß geht das nicht mehr in Mitteldeutschland und Richtung Süden.


mfg nobbi


----------



## Perca3.0 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Antworten.

Um mal kurz was klarzustellen. Der Teil meines Postings 





Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Um hier nicht gleich angegangen zu werden. Die derzeitigen Verbände  taugen nichts und müssen weg! Das stelle ich einfach mal vorweg.


, der einige zurecht ärgert, ist nicht meine Meinung.

Sicherlich sehe ich einiges was die Verbände machen kritisch. Aber ich persönlich kenne keine Art der Interessenvertretung, die Verbände generell ersetzen könnte.

Vielleicht hätte ich schreiben sollen "mal angenommen man würde die Meinung vertreten, die derzeitigen Verbände würden nichts taugen und müssten weg..."

Seis drum. *Was mich eben interessiert ist wie gerade absolute Verbandsgegner sich eine Interessenvertretung der Angler vorstellen wenn es die Verbände nicht mehr gäbe.*

*Dazu habe ich hier im Board (vergebt mir wenn ich nicht alle Postings kenne) halt noch nie was gelesen. Daher meine Bitte um eine konstruktive Antwort. *

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung (ich würde mir nie anmaßen für alle Angler, Fischer oder welche Bezeichnungen es sonst noch so gibt zu sprechen) ist, dass dort wo es Missstände gibt dagegen angegangen wird. Eine Kontaktaufnahme mit dem entsprechenden Verband und eine faire Diskussion darüber hier im Board find ich z.B. super. Ich hatte ja auch schonmal nen Thread (mit nem zugegebenermaßen reißerischen Titel) gestartet um aufzuzeigen wo Verbände gut arbeiten mit dem Ziel daraus Best Practice Lösungen abzuleiten. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282570

Kurz noch zum Thema Osten. Die geilsten Gewässer an denen ich bisher geangelt habe lagen in Brandenburg.  :m

Natürlich auch Grüße nach Stralsund. Die meisten deiner Argumente teile ich.

Petri!


----------



## Stipperolli (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

@ Koalabaer
Kann ich genau so unterschreiben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Wer hat dich zum Sprachrohr von millionen deutschen Anglern auserkoren? Nur weil 50 User sich gegenseitig in einen Kontra-"Verband"rausch steigern ...
> Den Großteil des Anglerboards interessiert das Verbands-Geplänkel hier nicht.
> Den Großteil der deutschen Angler noch viel weniger.
> 
> ...




Yepp, finde ich sehr passend, deine Ausführungen!
#6


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ansehe, zu welchen Bedingungen hier in Brandenburg ,,Angeln'' möglich ist... hoffe ich, das dieser Landesverband noch lange dieselbe gute Arbeit macht!
> 
> Und dann gleich mal ein Dankeschön an die vielen ,,Ehrenamtler'' welche dies alles ermöglichen.
> 
> ...



#6 Seh ich auch so. Daher auch von mir in diesem Sinne ein Gruß nach Stralsund.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> *Was mich eben interessiert ist wie gerade absolute Verbandsgegner sich eine Interessenvertretung der Angler vorstellen wenn es die Verbände nicht mehr gäbe.*



Die Frage ist ein wenig zu unspezifisch gestellt, und so gar nicht  zu beantworten. 

Erst mal gilt es zu hinterfragen, welche Interessen sollen von wem, wo vertreten werden ? In Europa und auf Bundesebene gibt es nix zu vertreten. Man kann sich da höchstens Strömungen anschließen, die zufällig den Interessen der Angler entgegenkommen. Hat ein Bundesverband da Gewicht ?
In etwa so viel, wie eine Fliege auf dem Mond. 
Da wär ein Auschuß aus den Landesverbänden sicher nicht weniger geeignet, als ein kostenintensiver und kontraproduktiver Bundesverband.
Vornehmste Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes wäre es, die Bestrebungen der Landesverbände zu kanalisieren und zu bündeln, um die Ausübung der Angelfischerei zu erhalten, zu vereinfachen und das Ansehen der Angler zu stärken.
Macht der Bundesverband aber nicht, weil er 1.) dafür weder die notwendige Kompetenz, noch die Reputation hat, und 2.) die Landesverbände nicht einen Deut ihres materiellen und ideologischen Besitzstandes aufzugeben bereit sind. 

Wenn es morgen keinen Bundesverband mehr geben würde, hätten die Landesverbände etwas mehr Geld in der Kasse, ein paar unterbeschäftigte Rentner mehr Zeit für Ihren Rosengarten, eine mit Ihrer Partei gescheiterte Politikerin  keine Bühne mehr und ein paar Angestellte stünden dem freien Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung. 

Mehr muss man sich da nicht vorstellen.

Landesverbände muss und wird es, in welcher Form sei mal dahingestellt, immer geben. Es ist also müßig sich vorzustellen was wäre, gäbe es keine Landesverbände mehr. 
Vorstellen kann man sich, wie die Arbeit in den Landesverbänden aussehen *sollte.*
Darüber gibt es hier jedoch unzählige Threads in denen alles schon hundertmal durchgekaut wurde. Oder man schaut einfach mal nach Niedersachsen und betrachtet die Arbeit des dortigen Landespräsidiums.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Grüße nach Stralsund.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Ich bin mittlerweile weiß Gott auch nicht immer mit allem einverstanden und sehe mittlerweile auch einiges kritisch, was dort passiert, nur, wo Menschen tätig sind, da passieren Fehler deshalb nehme ich durchaus so einges hin, anderes kritisiere ich dann auch, aber eben nicht unbeding öffentlich und anonym, sondern lieber vor Ort Auge um Auge, da bin ich ruhiger geworden, muss aber zugeben, dass ich selbst mal ähnlich war wie Thomas..., das habe ich aber abgelegt, ist nicht so gut für die Gesundheit und anders habe ich durchaus viel mehr erreicht.



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Beim Lesen der Threads stellt sich mir jedoch immer die gleiche Frage:
> 
> Wer soll denn unsere (mit uns mein ich Angler, Fischer, einfach die die gern angeln, aus welchem Grund auch immer) Interessen vertreten? Was wäre vorstellbar? Was wäre wirklich ne realistische Option? Gibt es da irgend eine Organisation, Gruppe oder ähnliches? Wenns noch nix derartiges gibt, was müsste geschaffen werden und von wem?
> 
> Selbst wenn wir alle aus den Verbänden austreten würden, würde sich doch irgendwann immer die Frage stellen wer unsere Interessen vertreten soll.


 
Da die alle blöd sind, so die Meinung einiger... braucht die kein Mensch.

Hat es folgen?, Nach Meinung derer, die die Verbände alle weghaben wollen nicht. 

Nach meiner bescheidenen Einzelmeinung allerdings schon. 

Es wird ja immer geschrieben, dass sie sich nicht für die Angler einsetzen und die Angler im Stich lassen usw...

Aber wer kann dass bis ins Detail für alle Verbände belegen? Sicherlich gibt es einige Dinge, die falsch gemacht wurden, doch was wäre in einigen Fischereigesetzen passiert, wenn es keine Verbände geben würde, die Stellungnahmen zu den Änderungsentwürfen abgeben, dürften wir dann überhaupt noch annähernd so "frei" Angeln, wie wir es derzeit noch tun???? Oder hätten die Politiker, Behörden und Umwelt- bzw. Naturschutz sowie Tierschutzverbände schon längst für wesentlich mehr Einschränkungen gesorgt???

Fakt ist, das Verbände die einzigen sind, die zumindest Gehör zu Gesetzesänderungen finden und beteiligt werden, einzelne Angler haben da nicht die geringsten Rechte und die Frage wäre, welche Angler hätten überhaupt die Kompetenz fachlich sachliche Eingaben zu Gesetzesänderungen zu machen und wer hätte da in seiner Freizeit Lust und Zeit für, das auszuarbeiten und sich mit den Behörden auseinanderzusetzen?

Alternativen zu den jetzt vorhanden Verbänden wurden ja selbst hier im AB schon versucht aus dem Boden zu stampfen, aber komischerweise sind die nicht einmal ansatzweise auf einen Nenner, einen gemeinsamen Plan, eine gemeinsame Ausrichtung, gemeinsame Ziele, gemeinsame Leitlinien usw. gekommen, also alles dass, was vom DAFV gefordert wird, bekommt auch hier kein anderer besser in der Praxis hin.... 

Also dreimal ist ein solcher Plan schon voll in die Hose gegangen, soviel zu der Kompetenz der Kritiker, die immer alles besser wissen und die tollsten sind udn eventuellen Alternativen.

Innsofern glaube ich nicht ansatzweise, dass auch nur irgend einer in der Lage ist, eine Alternative zu schaffen, die allen gerecht wird, lasse mich aber gerne positiv überraschen.:m





Stralsund schrieb:


> Nur weil 50 User sich gegenseitig in einen Kontra-"Verband"rausch steigern ...





Stralsund schrieb:


> Den Großteil des Anglerboards interessiert das Verbands-Geplänkel hier nicht.
> Den Großteil der deutschen Angler noch viel weniger.


 
Sind das überhaupt 50??? |kopfkrat




> "Scheiß Verbände" "Alles Verbrecher" "Ich würde alles viel besser machen" ...


 
Kritik ist immer einfach, muss man ja niemanden etwas beweisen.. Und zum „besser machen“...: Ich glaube kein einziger der Kritiker würde auch nur annähernd etwas besser machen. Wenn überhaupt, dann zu einigen Dingen vielleicht anders, aber Besser und im Sinne aller Angler..., das glaube ich niemals. Egal, wer hier was anders machen würde, der würde zu einigen Punkte seiner Überzeugung garantiert immer von irgendjemandem, der nicht seiner Meinung ist Kritik ernten. Den idealen und richtigen Verband für alle wird es nie geben.



> aber in der Praxis dann nicht mal den Arsch hochbringen für ein paar Gewässerstunden am Vereinsgewässer.


 
Das ist leider Standard in der heutigen Zeit.




> Wer *wir*? Du und die Ewignörgelnden? Dann tretet doch aus, insofern ihr überhaupt über einen Verein indirekt im Verband organisiert seid. Gründet den "Verband ewignörgelnder Anglerboard User". Gewässer braucht ihr keine, da ihr eh nur im Board nörgelt und keine Zeit zum Angeln habt. Viel Erfolg!


 
Da ist wieder die Geschichte mit dem "Arsch in der Hose".. reden und kritisieren tun viele, aber wenn es um die Entlastung der Vorstände geht, dann heben sie alle konsequent den Finger für die Entlastung..., also alles toll gemacht.:m






> Und grenze dein "*wir*" mal ein. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass "*wir*" alle das Genöle zum Thema "Verbänden" unterstützen. Das Thema ist meiner Meinung nach schon längst ausgelutscht. Ein paar Threads um darüber zu diskutieren - warum nicht, in einem freien Land sollte jeder seine Meinung äußern dürfen. Aber jeden Tag neues Gespamme über Verbände & Co seit Jahren - nervt nur noch.


 

Genau so ist das.#6


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Ich glaube, hier gehen bei den Verbandsdiskussionen teilweise zwei Dinge quer.

Der unbestritten grottigen Arbeit des BUNDESverbandes steht teils sehr gute Arbeit der Vereine (hier gibts so´ne und solche) und der Landesverbände (hier lass ich auf Brandenburg nix kommen, auch MV ist meines Erachtens da gar nicht soooo schlecht für den Angler vor Ort) gegenüber.

Das ist vergleichbar der Politik- auf Kommunaler Ebene kann ein Mann von der CDU (keine Wertung) super Arbeit machen, so dass ich ihn wähle, während ich auf Landes- und Bundesebene mit dieser Partei überhaupt nicht einverstanden bin (und sie nicht wähle, ebenfalls ohne Wertung).

Was fehlt, ist die demokratische Legitimation des übergeordneten Bundesverbands. Aber dieses Defizit gibts doch nicht nur bei den Anglern.

Beispiel ADAC- die Geschäftsstelle vor Ort oder der Gelbe Engel auf der Straße machen super Arbeit! Der Bundesverband darüber entwertet aber die Arbeit der Leute vor Ort durch seine Mauscheleien. Das Prinzip ist genau das gleiche.

Aus diesem Grund kann ich einfach mit dem pauschalen draufhauen auf alles, was nach Verein oder Verband riecht, so nicht mitgehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Aber wer kann dass bis ins Detail für alle Verbände belegen? Sicherlich gibt es einige Dinge, die falsch gemacht wurden, doch was wäre in einigen Fischereigesetzen passiert, wenn es keine Verbände geben würde, die Stellungnahmen zu den Änderungsentwürfen abgeben, dürften wir dann überhaupt noch annähernd so "frei" Angeln, wie wir es derzeit noch tun????



Werter Dorschgreifer,

Pfadfinder sind Dir sicher ein Begriff. Eine Institution, die sich u.a. der Hilfe für andere Menschen verschrieben haben. "Jeden Tag eine gute Tat".

Nur mal angenommen, die Pfadfinder würden jeden Tag 100 Omas über die Straße helfen, dabei nur einem Dutzend das Geld aus der Handtasche klauen, dann wären die nach Deiner Sichtweise immer noch eine hochsoziale Einrichtung. 

Respekt!!!!


----------



## GandRalf (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Erst mal gilt es zu hinterfragen, welche Interessen sollen von wem, wo vertreten werden ? In Europa und auf Bundesebene gibt es nix zu vertreten. Man kann sich da höchstens Strömungen anschließen, die zufällig den Interessen der Angler entgegenkommen. Hat ein Bundesverband da Gewicht ?
> In etwa so viel, wie eine Fliege auf dem Mond.



Sehr schön abzulesen an der aktuellen Nachricht des Bundesverbandes.



> _Endlich zahlen sich die Bemühungen aus, die Angelfischerei auf  europäischer Entscheidungsebene verstärkt ins Gespräch zu bringen. Die  European Anglers Alliance (EAA) und der Verband der  Angelgerätehersteller  (EFTTA) haben es zwar nicht geschafft, eine  offizielle Interparlamentarische Arbeitsgruppe innerhalb des  Europäischen Parlaments aufzustellen, aber die Kampagne ist auf  beachtliches Interesse bei Mitgliedern des Europäischen Parlaments  gestoßen und hat zu einem Erfolg geführt.
> ...
> 
> __     Die Gruppe wird sich jeden zweiten Monat treffen, um von EAA und EFTTA  vorgeschlagene Themen aus den Bereichen Fischerei, Politik und Umwelt zu  diskutieren. Das erste Treffen findet im Februar statt. Die Ergebnisse  der Diskussion werden an *alle interessierten Parteien* (|kopfkrat) weitergeleitet,  inklusive der Presse und der Entscheidungsebene in Brüssel. Durch diese  Meetings bleibt die Angelfischerei auf der Agenda der Abgeordneten und  kann sich im Europäischen Parlament profilieren._



Man wird zwar offiziell nicht wahrgenommen, aber alle Interessierten werden informiert... Cool!|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen, die Pfadfinder würden jeden Tag 100 Omas über die Straße helfen, dabei nur einem Dutzend das Geld aus der Handtasche klauen, dann wären die nach Deiner Sichtweise immer noch eine hochsoziale Einrichtung.
> 
> Respekt!!!!


 

Nööö, habe ich nirgends geschrieben.

In deinem Beispiel, wenn es die Pfadfinder nicht geben würde, dann wären 100 Omas ohne Hilfe geblieben.

Die 12 Gelddiebe unter ihnen würde ich trotzdem kritisieren, allerdings persönlich und nicht anonym und diesem Fall wegen einer Straftat wohl sogar anzeigen.


----------



## Lommel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Ich grüsse zwar auch mal nach Stralsund, gestatte mir aber eine konträre Meinung. Die Frage war ja "Verband abschaffen und dann", ja wie und dann, im Prinzip komm ich ohne Verband eigentlich ganz gut aus. Als Vereinsmitglied zahle ich Beiträge und leiste meinen Arbeitsdienst. Der Verband sitzt mit am Tisch, quatscht in unsere Regeln rein und kassiert dazu noch Geld. Soll ich jetzt Hurra rufen. Die Bombenstatements aktuell von Herrn Dr. Spahn und unserer Präsidentin (Stichwort: Fische zurückschmeissen) tun ihr übriges.
Es mag regional unterschiedlich sein, ich für meinen Teil brauch die nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Wer hat dich zum Sprachrohr von millionen deutschen Anglern auserkoren? Nur weil 50 User sich gegenseitig in einen Kontra-"Verband"rausch steigern ...
> Den Großteil des Anglerboards interessiert das Verbands-Geplänkel hier nicht.
> Den Großteil der deutschen Angler noch viel weniger.
> 
> ...




|good:|good:|good:

R.S.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Da ist gar nix mit "good Posting".



Stralsund schrieb:


> Den Großteil des Anglerboards interessiert das Verbands-Geplänkel hier nicht.
> Schau dir die Traffic-Daten an, dann wüsstest du es besser.
> Den Großteil der deutschen Angler noch viel weniger.
> Da hast du ausnahmsweise leider recht.
> ...


Dann lies doch nicht mit, wenn es dich nervt.
Niemand zwingt dich die Apothekenrundschau zu lesen, genauso wenig den dich nervenden Politikbereich des Anglerboards.

Du bist allerdings herzlich eingeladen dich an den Diskussionen zu beteiligen und deine Meinung (deine - nicht die als selbst ernannter Sprecher einer angeblichen Usermehrheit) zu äußern.
Dann allerdings doch lieber etwas weniger aggressiv und einzelne Boardkollegen angreifend.
Und etwas mehr Nachdenken tät auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Ukel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Nun viele Grüße nach Greven |supergri


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da ist gar nix mit "good Posting".
> 
> 
> Dann lies doch nicht mit, wenn es dich nervt.
> ...



Hier war die Frage:  Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?
Dein Off Topic wird hier sicherlich geduldet? 



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Genauso wie Stralsunds Offtopic......

Hier dürfen sich die Präsis von Spezialverbänden, Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter von Vereinen und Regionalverbänden und sonstige "Ehren"amtler im DAFV, die den Anglern diese Schei... eingebrockt haben und nun plötzlich nix mehr davon wissen wollen, geschweige denn dafür Verantwortung zu übernehmen oder sich wenigstens dafür zu entschuldigen,  mal richtig austoben (solange ihr nicht persönlich aufeinander losgeht natürlich..)....


----------



## crisis (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Wer von den Verbandskritikern bezahlt denn Abgaben an den Verband? Nur die sollten sich Kritik leisten. Die eh nix abdrücken sollte das doch eigentlich gar nicht kümmern, oder?


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



crisis schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Wer von den Verbandskritikern bezahlt denn Abgaben an den Verband? Nur die sollten sich Kritik leisten. Die eh nix abdrücken sollte das doch eigentlich gar nicht kümmern, oder?



nachdem mir öfter von AB-aktiven-verbanditen bescheinigt wurde, dass ich als vereinsfreier rheinangler sehr wohl eine nichtangelnde präsidentin und deren entourage zwangsfinanziere, da denk ich mir: der crisis hat keine ahnung. schreib ich nix zu, zu dem gedöns.
[gedöns ist zum beispiel, nur weil ich keinen krieg erlebt habe, soll ich das maul zu krieg halten. schön, dass wenigstens frau dr. für demokratie, ergo meinungsfreiheit, die lippe riskiert, die uns hier wohl so manche ...]


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



crisis schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Wer von den Verbandskritikern bezahlt denn Abgaben an den Verband? Nur die sollten sich Kritik leisten. Die eh nix abdrücken sollte das doch eigentlich gar nicht kümmern, oder?



In dem Moment, wo sich die Verbandsfehlfunktionäre und deren Schergen sich ausschließlich um Ihren eigenen Mist kümmern und sich nicht in die Landesfischereigesetzgebung einmischen, was auch mich als nicht (mehr) organisierten und auch nicht mehr zahlenden Angler benachteiligt, würden die mich keinen Deut mehr kümmern.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



crisis schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Wer von den Verbandskritikern bezahlt denn Abgaben an den Verband?
> Ich. Leider. Noch. Aber nicht mehr lange.
> Nur die sollten sich Kritik leisten. Die eh nix abdrücken sollte das doch eigentlich gar nicht kümmern, oder?


Nein, denn
a) masst sich der DAFV an, "Interessenvertreter der Anglerinnen und Angler" zu sein; siehe_ http://www.dafv.de/
_Da steht nix vom "Mitgliedern" o.ä.
b) baden Nicht-Organisierte den Mist, den der DAFV verzapft ebenso aus wie die (Zwangs-)Mitglieder; siehe z.B._ http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
_c) darf Jeder, wirklich Jeder, absolut Jeder, egal ob er angelt oder nicht, eine Meinung dazu haben und diese auch äußern; siehe_ Artikel 5 Grundgesetz_


----------



## crisis (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In dem Moment, wo sich die Verbandsfehlfunktionäre und deren Schergen sich ausschließlich um Ihren eigenen Mist kümmern und sich nicht in die Landesfischereigesetzgebung einmischen, was auch mich als nicht (mehr) organisierten und auch nicht mehr zahlenden Angler benachteiligt, würden die mich keinen Deut mehr kümmern.



Hi Ralle 24,

 bin ganz bei dir. Wenn sich aber regionale Verbände, und das finde ich bewundernswert, auch um die Belange nicht organisierter Angler kümmern, wie z. B. die Erhöhung der Gebühren für die Beangelung des hessischen Rheins, finde ich meinen Obolus nicht ganz verschwendet. Schergen impliziert, dass sich die Verbandsmitarbeiter einem von der Allgemeinheit als anrüchig wahrgenommen Vorhaben ohne große Überlegung anschließen. Nur zur Klarstellung, ich bin kein Verbandsmitarbeiter.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

maue antwort


----------



## crisis (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Jose schrieb:


> maue antwort


 
 'mau' soll was heißen, substanzlos oder nicht aufreisserisch genug? Was ist an meiner Aussage nicht richtig?


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

antwort ist absolut richtig. läppisch und sich in allgemeinplatz verkrümelnd.
lesen: #*39*

als ob man sich als angler dem maroden zwangssystem entziehen könnte.
und trotzdem sollen wir "freien" verbandskritischen angler "das maul halten" (freie zutreffende übersetzung deines posts)?

bin off: geh kneipe. fröhliche NARREN treffen.
|laola:


----------



## crisis (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Hi Jose,

 Kölle alaaf! (Hoffentlich habe ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben).

 Das hat nix damit zu tun, dass verbandskritische Angler das Maul zu halten haben. Was für ein Stumpfsinn! Aber denken dürfen wohl auch die Nicht-Oppositionäre noch. Ich wiederhole, ich bin kein Verbandsmitarbeiter, allerdings im Verein aktiv. Und damit bezahle ich Verbandsabgaben. Freiwillig oder nicht.

 Glaubst Du ehrlich, dass wir Angler noch die Freizügigkeit hätten, die wir im Moment haben (eh schon zu wenig!?), wenn es keine länder- oder bundesübergreifenden Verbände gäbe? Ich bin nicht dieser Meinung, auch wenn da einiges besser laufen könnte. Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass diese Auffassung im AB nicht opportun ist.

 Gruß
 Christian
 (Hoffentlich war alles grammatikalisch korrekt)


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



crisis schrieb:


> Glaubst Du ehrlich, dass wir Angler noch die Freizügigkeit hätten, die wir im Moment haben (eh schon zu wenig!?), wenn es ... _*ich kann kaum beurteilen, was sämtliche LVs erreicht oder verbockt haben, deswegen klammer ich die nun aus*_  ... keine bundesübergreifenden Verbände gäbe?



Und nun ein Positiv-Beispiel dafür, was der Bundesverband an 'Freizügigkeitsgewinn' oder auch nur '-erhalt' getan hat.
Oder, um dich nicht ganz in Verlegenheit zu bringen, ein einziges Positiv-Beispiel für den BV überhaupt.
Ein einziges...


----------



## crisis (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und nun ein Positiv-Beispiel dafür, was der Bundesverband an 'Freizügigkeitsgewinn' oder auch nur '-erhalt' getan hat.
> Oder, um dich nicht ganz in Verlegenheit zu bringen, ein einziges Positiv-Beispiel für den BV überhaupt.
> Ein einziges...



 Drückt Euch doch mal bitte so aus, dass es allgemeinverständlich ist. Hat nix mit der Sache zu tun, nur mit der Darstellung.

 Ich habe mich auf den hessischen Verband bezogen, nicht auf den Bundesverband. Nur schlechtreden bringt keinen weiter.

 Gruß
 Christian (noch bekennender Abgabenbezahler)


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



crisis schrieb:


> Schergen impliziert, dass sich die Verbandsmitarbeiter einem von der Allgemeinheit als anrüchig wahrgenommen Vorhaben ohne große Überlegung anschließen.



Damit triffst Du den Nagel auf den Kopf, denn genau so ist die Fusion der beiden Altverbände zu Stande gekommen. 

Der alte DAV, unter Bernd Mikulin, hat sich merhheitlich für den Erhalt der Angelfischerei in all Ihren Varianten eingesetzt und hat das in den neuen BL auch bis zu seinem Tode aufrecht halten können.
Der VDSF, der jetzt die alten DAV-Verbände kalt übernommen hat, vernichtet seit den 80ern (Stichwort Hermann Drosse´) Stück für Stück Traditionen und das Anglen nach guter fachlicher Praxis, wie es in Deutschland über Generationen ausgeübt wurde, und weltweit im nicht-deutschspachigen Raum auch heute noch praktiziert wird. 

Natürlich ist daran auch der Wandel in der deutschen Gesellschaft schuld und die eine oder andere Einschränkung würde es sicher auch ohne Verbände - bzw. mit Verbänden die für die Angler einstehen - geben, jedoch folgt die Mehrzahl der Verbände, unter dem Einfluss des heutigen DAFV bis heute dem Weg des vorauseilenden Gehorsams und treibt diese Entwicklung ungebremst voran.
So verbündete sich z.B. der LSFV-SH mit Wolfgang Apel, dem höchsten Deutschen Tierschützer und erklärtem Anglerhasser, um u.a. den Touristenschein in SH zu verhindern. Jetzt geht man (alleine?) gegen die Forellenteichbesitzer vor. Eine Sparte, in der ebenfalls Generationen von Anglern dem Umgang mit der Angelrute erlernen konnten, ohne irgendeinen Schaden an empfindlichen Ökosystemen, untermaßigen oder geschützten Fischen zu verursachen.

Ich könnte noch seitenlang weiter referieren, von 1980 bis heute, aber dazu habe ich nicht die Muße, zudem hier im Board alles bereits mehrfach durchdiskutiert wurde.


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der VDSF, der jetzt die alten DAV-Verbände kalt übernommen hat, vernichtet seit den 80ern (Stichwort Hermann Drosse´) Stück für Stück Traditionen und das Anglen nach guter fachlicher Praxis, wie es in Deutschland über Generationen ausgeübt wurde, und weltweit im nicht-deutschspachigen Raum auch heute noch praktiziert wird.
> 
> e.



Und warum ? Weil er unbedingt ein Naturschutzverein sein will ! Anstatt sich mit den "richtigen" Naturschutzverbänden/Vereinen an einen Tisch zusetzen um sich auszutauschen und gemeinsame Wege zugehen - was nach meinem Erkenntnisstand ohne weitere mögleich ist ( Ralle, dass weisst du auch ) , muss man wieder sein eigenes Süppchen kochen und dabei denken, man ist ein Spitzenkoch. Ist dabei aber höchstens ein Küchenhelfer ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Das Problem des "müssens",liegt im § 52 AO,Angeln allein reicht nicht zur Annerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit,deshalb das umgehängte Naturschutzmäntelchen.

Wobei das,(Thomas schrieb das bereits mehrfach) bei dem BV unzulässg hohen Eigenverwaltungsanteil ein ziemlich dünner Mantel werden kann.

Das Argument,das ein Naturschutz DAFV auch Anhörung findet..ok,Anhörung und Einfluss sind 2 Paar Schuhe.Hört denen überhaupt einer zu?

Und wenn dieser DAFV zieml.wenig bis überhaupt nix mitbringt ,dann Einfluss zugunsten der mittelbaren Zahler,im Gegenteil..siehe B-W Nachtangelverbot..u.a.(Gaga)Naturschutzgründe.Fische und andere Tiere brauchen halt Ruhe,selbst die Nachtaktiven.Flora geniesst auch Nachtschutz.

Auf diese Art Einflussmöglichkeit eines Naturschutz DAFV kann man gerne verzichten.

Das hat dann nicht mal mehr Küchenhelferstatus..

Eher Küchentroll


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Die These, dass anerkannte Naturschutzverbände wirklich fortgesetzt mit Nichtnaturschutzverbänden zusammenarbeiten, unterschreibe ich nicht.
 Ebensowenig, dass die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband ausschließt, Anglerinteressen zu vertreten.
 Man muss das nur ganz anders aufziehen.


----------



## bacalo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

@=Brotfisch;
 Man muss das nur ganz anders aufziehen.

Aber mit dem Großteil dieses Gremiums ist dies unmöglich#d.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man muss das nur ganz anders aufziehen.



Dir schwebt was vor?


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Liebe Leute, 
die Versuchung ist bei mir immer groß, hier Ratschläge zu geben. 
Das ist nur mit einer Reihe von Problemen verbunden, die ich gar nicht alle aufzählen kann. Zum Beispiel demjenigen, dass man etwas ausschließlich deswegen unterlässt, weil ausgerechnet ich ausgerechnet im AB darüber geschrieben habe.
Nur so viel: Statt immer davon auszugehen, dass früher im VDSF die Denke richtig war und für alle Zeiten Bestand haben müsste, sollte der DAFV mal in die Selbstanalyse gehen. Sind die eigenen Positionen noch zeitgemäß? Welches sind die eigenen Baustellen? Wie kann man sich neue Bordmittel verschaffen, um die Probleme besser in den Griff zu bekommen? Was sind die Hinderungsgründe? Warum scheut das DAFV-Präsidium die Öffentlichkeit? Warum wird, in einer Situation, wo die Landesverbände in Scharen davonrennen, weiterhin versucht, zu dekretieren, statt zu diskutieren?

 (Ich weiß, das klingt sehr unkonkret. Siehe oben.)


----------



## Stipperolli (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Weil es da Leute gibt die keine Ahnung haben aber aus irgendwelchen darstellungs Gründen ein Amt brauchen.
Aber bitte nicht belästigen damit die weiter Stammtischparolen an die Presse geben können. Damit meine ich den BV nicht meinen LV
#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nur so viel: Statt immer davon auszugehen, dass früher im VDSF die Denke richtig war und für alle Zeiten Bestand haben müsste, sollte der DAFV mal in die Selbstanalyse gehen. Sind die eigenen Positionen noch zeitgemäß? Welches sind die eigenen Baustellen? Wie kann man sich neue Bordmittel verschaffen, um die Probleme besser in den Griff zu bekommen? Was sind die Hinderungsgründe? Warum scheut das DAFV-Präsidium die Öffentlichkeit? Warum wird, in einer Situation, wo die Landesverbände in Scharen davonrennen, weiterhin versucht, zu dekretieren, statt zu diskutieren?
> 
> (Ich weiß, das klingt sehr unkonkret. Siehe oben.)



Nicht nur der DAFV, sondern auch viele Landesverbände.

Doch mit der dazu nötigen Portion Selbstkritik und einem daraus resultierenden Veränderungswillen, hätte es die Fusion in der Form wie sie durchgeführt wurde, nie gegeben.


----------



## Lazarus (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Mit etwas Verspätung auch von mir:
Herzliche Grüße nach Stralsund!


----------



## meckpomm (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Moin,

hier wurde mehrfach vorgebracht, dass es einen Bundesverband nicht brauche, weil er nichts bewirke, gleichzeitig wird aber darauf verwiesen, dass der DAV besser als der VDSF gewesen sei (Waren doch aber auch beides Bundesverbände.)... In der Realität waren der LAV in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und der LAV in Brandenburg nach der Wende den unterschiedlichen Bundesverbänden zugeordnet, hat aber in der Praxis für den Angler eigentlich keine wesentlichen Unterschied mit sich gebracht! Die bundesweit unterschiedliche Entwicklung (Nachtangelverbote, Gewässerpools etc.) ist in meinen Augen auf andere historische Gründe zurückzuführen.

Fischereipolitik wird auf Landesebene gemacht, dafür machen sich die Landesverbände stark. Der Bundesverband sollte sich für bundesrechtliche Regelungen einsetzen und bis es soweit ist, kann er gerne ein dazu erforderliches Netzwerk spinne. So funktioniert Pluralismus nun einmal. Bundesrechtliche Regelungen sind insbesondere Tierschutzgesetz und Naturschutzgesetz. Sich dort nicht einzubringen, wäre nicht nur fatal, sonder eher noch schlimmer. Auf Europa-Ebene wären das bspw. Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Wenn auf europäischer oder Bundesebene das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, dann kann der tollste Landesverband auf Landesebene auch nichts gewinnen!

Zur eigentlichen Frage:
Jetzt haben sich ja die Kritiker hier wieder zusammengefunden und die Texte einzelner fein auseinander genommen. Auch eine Art, jemanden das Schreiben abspenstig zu machen. #h Inhaltlich, also was nach einem Bundesverband kommt, kam aber rein gar nichts!

Wenn der Bundesverband abgeschafft wird, dann wird in erster Linie die Industrie mit ihren Lobbisten die Meinung der Angler vertreten wollen. Denn die Angelindustrie ist ein Milliardenmarkt! Da wird es regelmäßig Angelwettbewerbe etc geben, um Ikonen und Werbemarionetten zu schaffen. Bislang hält sich die Angelindustrie ja fein aus der deutschen (Angel-)politik aus, möchte man meinen. Ist es aber nicht so, dass ein ganzer Teil der Verbandsgegner über Werbegelder von der Industrie finanziert wird und dort nicht einmal kritischen nachfragen oder sich für etwas nachhaltiges einsetzen?

Alternativ kann es auch noch ein Szenario geben, dass diejenigen die Anglerschaft vertreten, die sich am lautesten artikulieren und von sich behaupten, eine gewisse Anzahl von Anglern zu vertreten; Redaktionen, Foren, Facebook-Gruppen, Printmedien etc. Die Meinung wird dann natürlich nicht abgefragt, man vertritt einfach die Meinung der selbsternannten "Funktionäre".

Ich finde beide Vorstellungen nicht erstrebenswert, dann sollte man sich doch besser über die Vereine einbringen und für die Funktionäre, die ihrer Aufgabe nicht gewachsen sind, geeignete Alternativen suchen und unterstützen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Welche Lobbyisten der Industrie? 
Deren Verband hat  sich doch gerade aufgelöst.

Die Angelindustrie hat in Deutschland 0,0 zu melden.


----------



## cxppx19xx (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Hier  nachzulesen ;-)



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welche Lobbyisten der Industrie?
> Deren Verband hat  sich doch gerade aufgelöst.
> 
> Die Angelindustrie hat in Deutschland 0,0 zu melden.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Lass ihm seine Verschwörungstheorien.
"Die Milliardenschwere Angelindustrie vernichtet die demokratischen Verbandsstrukturen und entmündigen Angler um im hässlichsten Angel-Kapitalismus tierschutzwidrige Wettbewerbe zu veranstalten..." |bigeyes
Das könnte der erste echte Angel-Thriller im Kino werden!
:vik:


Aber um wenigstens seine Frage zu beantworten:


meckpomm schrieb:


> ... also was nach einem Bundesverband kommt,


Zunächst mal kommt und passiert gar nichts.

Also genau _dasselbe_ _wie_ _mit_ einem _solchen_ Bundesverband. 
Nur billiger & Anglerfreundlicher.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber um wenigstens seine Frage zu beantworten:
> 
> Zunächst mal kommt und passiert gar nichts.



Was macht dich da so sicher...
Fakten, Belege, oder Vermutungen ?

Wenn man die Abschaffung eines Dachverbandes fordert, was nachvollziehbar ist, sollte diese Forderung auch mit  Lösungen und Konzepten für das DANACH untermauert sein.

Ansonsten ist die Antwort auf die gestellte Frage nichts Wert...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Wenn der Bundesverband abgeschafft wird, dann wird in erster Linie die Industrie mit ihren Lobbisten die Meinung der Angler vertreten wollen. Denn die Angelindustrie ist ein Milliardenmarkt! Da wird es regelmäßig Angelwettbewerbe etc geben, um Ikonen und Werbemarionetten zu schaffen.



Da fehlt die Ironiekennzeichnung

Aber so unrealistisch diese Vorstellung auch sein mag..schlechter als mit den jetzigen BV "Ikonen" dürfte das nicht werden.

Wenn die Industrie wollte,hätte sie schon lange bellen können..das Problem BV mit antiquierten Ansichten vs.Zeitgemässe Angelei(nämlich im EU Vergleich),ist schliesslich nicht erst seit gestern existent. 

Der dt.Markt dürfte da m.M.n. nämlich nur ein Zubrot sein aber keinesfalls Systemrelevant,Umsatztechnisch global gesehen,spielt D eher eine Nischenrolle.
Siehst du z.T. schon am hiesigen Angebot.

Da hat man in D schon weitaus Umsatzstärkere Bereiche den Bach runter schwimmen sehen,ohne das diese Republik zugrunde ging.

"Der unterschätzte Angler"..wird in D desöfteren überschätzt.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Nicht die Verbände abschaffen.  Nur den einen.  Ob man die LAVs auflösen sollte muss jeder Verein selber für sich entscheiden.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal kommt und passiert gar nichts.
> Also genau _dasselbe_ _wie_ _mit_ einem _solchen_ Bundesverband.
> Nur billiger & Anglerfreundlicher.





Blauzahn schrieb:


> Was macht dich da so sicher...
> Fakten, Belege, oder Vermutungen ?


Nun, belegen kann man wohl, dass der DAFV seit Gründung absolut nichts Positives für Angler bewegt hat.
Wo ist dieser Beleg?
Sehr einfach: sie hätten es uns schon verkündet, wenn sie etwas erreicht hätten ...irgendetwas.
Wenn du allerdings von irgendwelchen Heldentaten des DAFV berichten kannst, bitte gern her damit.

Wenn dem so ist, was sollte nun durch einen Wegfall des DAFVs, der nichts bewegt hat, an Bewegung wegfallen? #c


Ich sehe eher andere Optionen: 
- die LVs, die sich bislang bei einigen Punkten zurückgelehnt und gesagt haben werden, 'das ist Bundesangelegenheit', könnten dann durch den Wegfall des DAFVs selbst aktiv zu werden; initiativ, abgestimmt, wie auch immer.
- die LVs werden versuchen eine ganz neue bundesweite Struktur aufzubauen und vielleicht sogar aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit lernen.
- andere bundesweit organisierte Organisationen könnten sich berufen fühlen, die Rolle der Interessenvertretung für Angler zu übernehmen und sich diesen anbieten.
- ...
- und selbst wenn lange lange gar nichts passiert, ist das immer noch besser, als der Status Quo: 
wir bezahlen für Null-, bzw. Negativleistungen!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Ich weis das mein Landesverband einiges im Hintergrund für die Angler macht, in einen Rot-Grünen Bundesland.
Vergesst nicht das der Großteil der Bevölkerung keine Ahnung von Angeln und Natur hat und deshalb bestimmten Gruppen alles glauben.
Was währe wenn es keine Angelverbände geben würde : es würde über das Angeln nur die Spendensammelverbände entscheiden.

Wenn wir schon Verschwörungstheorien haben: warum nicht,das die dauernden Verbandskritiker auf den Gehaltslisten der Angelgegner stehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Mit Verschwörungstheorien kann ich nicht dienen, aber mit einem Beispiel wie verkommen das Verbandswesen ist. 

Fakt 1:
In Bayern zeigte sich niemand überrascht, als der zuständige Referatsleiter für Fischereirecht des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten nach seiner Amtszeit direkt an die Spitze des Landesfischeriverbandes wechselte. 

Fakt 2:
Zur Finanzierung des Verbandes hat das Amt dem Landesfischereiverband auch einen Teil der Gelddruck-Maschine Fischerprüfung überlassen. So darf der Verband jährlich einen *verbindlichen* Fragenkatalog auflegen und an die Prüfungswilligen verkaufen. Ein privatwirtschaftlicher Verband erhält Exklusiv-Rechte beim Geldverdienen mit einer staatlichen Prüfung. 

Tatsächlich wäre es Aufgabe des Verbandes sich kritisch mit politischen Entscheidungen auseinanderzusetzen und öffentlichkeitswirksam Stellung dazu zu beziehen. Wenn man die beiden oben dargelegten Fakten berücksichtigt, braucht es nicht allzuviel Verstand um zu verstehen - warum das eben nicht so ist.

Ein wichtiges Kriterium für das was nach dem DAFV kommt wäre für mich also Unabhängigkeit.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Hallo miteinander



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mit Verschwörungstheorien kann ich nicht dienen, aber mit einem Beispiel wie verkommen das Verbandswesen ist.
> 
> Fakt 1:
> In Bayern zeigte sich niemand überrascht, als der zuständige Referatsleiter für Fischereirecht des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten nach seiner Amtszeit direkt an die Spitze des Landesfischeriverbandes wechselte.
> ...




Ja was jetzt? Soll jetzt effektive Lobbyarbeit betrieben werden? Maximale Vernetzung? Einfluss auf Entscheidungsträger? Erschließung von Finanzquellen? u.s.w. ...

Ja, genau all das soll so sein.

Und die Unabhängigkeit?

Der LFV Bayern hat sich seinen Präsidenten gesucht. Und nicht umgekehrt.
Und man beachte: Der Präsident und das gesamte Präsidium haben gegen ihren ausdrücklichen Willen gleich nach der Wahl durch die Delegierten der HV den Auftrag bekommen, die Verbandsarbeit auf Bundes- und Europaebene zu stärken. schnellstmöglich die Einheit der Angelverbände herzustellen. Und falls die Einheit nicht binnen 18 Monaten erreicht ist, die Mitgliedschaft im Bundesverband zu kündigen.

Das alles wurde genau so vom Präsidenten (gegen sein eigentliches persönliches Votum) in demokratischer Pflicht umgesetzt.

So soll Verbandsarbeit aussehen. Und wenn jemand andere Inhalte will, dann muss er mit seiner Meinung mehrheitsfähig sein. Der Weg ist offen und auch begehbar, wie das oben angeführte Beispiel der HV zeigt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



> Ja was jetzt? Soll jetzt effektive Lobbyarbeit betrieben werden? Maximale Vernetzung? Einfluss auf Entscheidungsträger?



Das Problem ist, dass nicht der Verband Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsträger nimmt, sondern die Entscheidungsträger auf den Verband. Die Gründe dafür habe ich oben dargelegt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Hallo Franz
Hallo miteinander




Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass nicht der Verband Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsträger nimmt, sondern die Entscheidungsträger auf den Verband. Die Gründe dafür habe ich oben dargelegt.


Sehe ich genau anders herum. Siehe dazu meine Ausführungen zur Fusion und der Kündigung gegen den Willen des Präsidiums.

Ich glaube eher, dass Du mit der gesamten Richtung des LFV Bayern nicht einverstanden bist. Ist auch okay. Nur, Du warst halt scheinbar bisher nicht mehrheitsfähig. 

Aber aktuell: So wie ich das beobachte hat der LFV Bayern die Grundsatzentscheidung getroffen, nicht mehr in den Bundesverband zurückzukehren. Nachdem aber die Entscheidung der HV, wonach Bundes- und Europaarbeit wichtig sind, nach wie vor steht, hat sich der LFV Bayern entschieden auf diesem Feld zu handeln. So interpretiere ich zumindest die letzten Aktivitäten.
Neue Möglichkeiten: Am Puls bleiben, Meinung einbringen und mehrheitsfähig sein. Das ist der Weg.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Franz
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> ...



Servus,
eine verbandsinterne Abstimmung hat mit der von mir angesprochenen Thematik ja nichts zu tun. 

Es geht darum, dass man sich gegen politische Entscheidungen von außen nicht gebührend zur Wehr setzen kann und sich auch nur in sehr moderatem Maße kritisch in Entscheidungsprozesse einbringen kann, weil man von denen die diese Entscheidungen treffen entweder finanziell abhängig ist - oder wie im Fall des zurückgetreenen Präsidenten, die Verbandsoberen direkt aus diesem Kreise kommen. 

Diese Konstellation ist meiner Meinung nach ungesund.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Hallo Franz
Hallo miteinander


kein Problem mit anderen Sichtweisen. Bin allerdings nur begrenzt begeistert was Nabelschau und Vergangenheitsbewältigung angeht.

Für die Zukunft: Ich gehe davon aus, dass der nächste Präsident - dem bewährten Muster folgend - wieder eine Persönlichkeit des öffentlichen Lebens im Dunstkreis von Fischerei und Ökologie sein wird.

@ Franz: Wenn Du lieber einen "richtigen Angler" auf diesem Posten sehen willst, dann kümmere Dich jetzt um die Weichenstellung. Ich kann´s mir nicht vorstellen wer das sein könnte. Aber ich lass mich überraschen.

Nur eins ist klar: Die Zeit kann nicht angehalten werden. Die Dinge schreiten voran. Und der Zeitgeist steht gegen die Angler. Zuwarten ist keine Option.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## crisis (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... . Ein privatwirtschaftlicher Verband erhält Exklusiv-Rechte beim Geldverdienen mit einer staatlichen Prüfung. ...


 
@ franz_16:

Du unterstellst dem Verband, er wäre privatwirtschaftlich. Auf der Internetseite des LFVB steht, er sei eingetragener Verein und damit ja als gemeinnützig anerkannt. Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Der einzige nicht privatrechtliche LV ist derzeit der LV Saarland als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes.
Damit haben sie zwar auf der einen Seite direkteren Zugang zu Behörden und Ministerien, sind aber denen gegenüber auch an der kurzen Leine und mehr weisungsgebunden.

Alle anderen LV und der BV sind rechtlich einfache Vereine (Körperschaft privaten Rechtes) mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen einfacher eingetragener Vereine..

Die Gemeinnützigkeit sagt nur etwas über die Art der Besteuerung aus (Vorteile bei Körperschaftssteuer etc.), ist aber auch notwendig um z. B. den Status eines Naturschutzverbandes zu erhalten. 

In manchen Ländern gibts es auch den Status des "anerkannten Landesverbandes" (Niedersachsen z. B.), auch da ist wieder die Gemeinnützigkeit Voraussetzung. 

Ebenso werden viele Gewässer nur an gemeinnützige Vereine verpachtet, vor allem wenn das Fischereirecht in öffentlicher Hand liegt (Gemeinde, Land oder Bund) ..


----------



## crisis (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Hi Thomas,

 danke für die Erklärung. Trotzdem sind privatrechtlich und privatwirtschaftlich zwei paar Stiefel. Letzteres ist und darf profitorientiert wirtschaften. Bei einem als gemeinnützig anerkannten Verein wird's ab 50.000 € auf der Bank schwierig, die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt zu bekommen.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Verbände abschaffen! Und dann?*

Dazu gibts dann z. B. Zweckbetriebe im Verein.


----------

